

Ask HN: What is your go-to random data generator? - nkcmr

I&#x27;m having trouble finding a decent one.<p>&gt;inb4 google (i have looked)
======
erichurkman
Any one of the ports of Perl's Data::Faker work great (there are great
libraries for Ruby, Python, C#, PHP, …).

